# Music App Design is Tricky | MuseScore 4



## zolhof (Dec 16, 2022)

A deep dive into the ins and outs of MuseScores's major overhaul.


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 16, 2022)

I couldn't help but think of this...


----------



## youngpokie (Dec 16, 2022)

So much self promotion I had to stop watching. Not cool


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 16, 2022)

I thought this was very enlightening. It is pretty remarkable what they have done. My only disappointment in the video was that he alluded to a VST that didn't have the same limitations as others, but then never revealed it.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 16, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I thought this was very enlightening. It is pretty remarkable what they have done. My only disappointment in the video was that he alluded to a VST that didn't have the same limitations as others, but then never revealed it.


It was Noteperformer that he was referring too, as he mentions how it does it by being built into the Notation software and running 1 second ahead.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 16, 2022)

It was interesting how he described the news Muse group had bought Staffpad and from that Tantacrul decided to explore using their playback technology. This is interesting as it kind of implies they didn’t buy Staffpad for the playback technology but looked to utilise it after the company was purchased.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 16, 2022)

Markrs said:


> It was Noteperformer that he was referring too, as he mentions how it does it by being built into the Notation software and running 1 second ahead.


Oh, I see. I don't really think of Noteperformer as a VST. I guess this is why I missed it.


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 16, 2022)

Color me impressed, got to admit to a high level of excitement regarding the future of Musescore

Wonder if some of what they learned will be coded back into Staffpad


----------



## Gingerbread (Dec 16, 2022)

ssnowe said:


> Color me impressed, got to admit to a high level of excitement regarding the future of Musescore
> 
> Wonder if some of what they learned will be coded back into Staffpad


I'm wondering what the separation between Musescore and Staffpad would eventually be? Aren't they seeming to become the same product, just with two different names?


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 16, 2022)

It would seem that over time that the maintenance cost for two separate code bases for similar products would stop making sense and at some point they would most likely be combined into a single product. Probably approaching it one step at a time.


----------



## ZenBYD (Dec 16, 2022)

musescore 4 is a giant leap from 3... no doubt. but the video feels off... mostly the ux stuff he talks about is really just meeting basic modern software expectations.

I've been using musescore 4 on and off for a few months now and I do like it... it is a big achievement... but I still miss basic functionality. Sibelius is still overall the one to beat . I totally get that musescore is free... and that is a gift.

the staffpad guys clearly gave them the keys to the delorean for playback... I know it's selfish but man... as great a gift as it is to the world... I hope DWH is still able to push staffpad forward... because that thing is absolute fire.


----------

